# Can anyone identify this plant for me?



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a plant in my aquarium that I'm having trouble identifying from pictures found on-line, but I'd like to know what it is .

It's the cutest grass I've ever seen - and very hardy...I'd like to get more for my tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It appears to be a Lilaeopsis species. Probably Lilaeopsis macloviana, but it also could be Lilaeopsis brasiliensis .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> It appears to be a Lilaeopsis species. Not sure of the exact one though.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


 That was so quick... armed with your information, I did a quick search of all the Lilaeopsis species and think I've confirmed it to be *Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis*

Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to help.... !


----------

